# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ترتيب الفيفا للمنتخبات 2011/8/24

## mohamed73

*أصدرت الفيفا  الترتيب الجديد     للمنتخبات بتاريخ 24.08.2011 
وقد احتلت هولندا** الصدارة يليها منتخب** اسبانيا** ثم ألمانيا*       احتلت  هولندا المركز الأول في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  "فيفا"  لشهر أوت 2011 لأول مرة في تاريخها، لتخلف اسبانيا بطلة  العالم التي ظلت  تحتله لأكثر من عام.    وتصدرت هولندا الترتيب برصيد 1596 نقطة، مقابل 1563  لاسبانيا و1330  لألمانيا و1177 لانكلترا و1174 للاوروغواي و1156 للبرازيل.  واستفاد المنتخب  الهولندي من خسارة اسبانيا أمام ايطاليا وديا، والتي  كلفت أبطال العالم  وأوروبا الكثير من النقاط، ليصبح سابع منتخب يتصدر  التصنيف العالمي.    وجاء التغيير بشكل أوضح لدى منتخبات أميركا الجنوبية، إذ  تصدرت  الاوروغواي، بطلة كوبا أميركا، ترتيب فرق القارة وحلت في المركز  الخامس على  مستوى العالم، فيما تراجعت البرازيل إلى المركز السادس بعد  خسارتها وديا  أمام ألمانيا التي احتفظت بالمركز الثالث.    واستفادت انكلترا من تراجع البرازيل وأصبحت رابعة في  الترتيب العام.  عربيا، صعدت الجزائر ست مراكز وأصبحت في المرتبة 46، وبقيت  مصر في صدارة  المنتخبات العربية في المركز الـ34 عالميا، بينما تقدمت  السعودية خمسة  مراكز لتحتل المرتبة الـ87.    يذكر أن الفيفا اعتمد في هذا التصنيف 76 مباراة للمنتخبات  الأولى في  الأسابيع الماضية، 60 منها كانت ودية و15 ضمن التصفيات الآسيوية  وواحدة في  تصفيات كأس أوروبا 2012.    *ترتيب المنتخبات العشرون الأوائل *        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الإصدار القادم 21 سبتمبر 2011

----------

